# bootbare cd, wie?



## Jens_Ohm (3 April 2007)

Bis dato habe ich einen Laptop benutzt auf dem Win 98SE installiert war. Die DOS- und Windows- Programmier-Umgebungen liefen parallel. 
Jetzt hat es das alte Laptop zerrissen und ich habe ein neues mit XP Prof. bekommen. Hier funktioniert allerdings die DOS-Programmierumgebung nicht mehr. Das heißt der Zugriff auf die serielle Schnittstelle klappt nicht mehr. 
Habe auf einem Desktop PC  mit VM-Ware eine virtuelle Maschine erzeugt, DOS und die Prog.-Umgebung installiert und siehe da, es klappt. Ich kann über die virtuelle Maschine auf die RS232 zugreifen. Das hätte ich jetzt auf dem Laptop auch gerne. Leider hat das Laptop keine Disk mehr und ich weiß nun nicht wie ich DOS auf die virtuelle Maschine bekomme.
Die VM besteht lediglich aus Schnittstelle, Festplatte und CD-ROM. 
Gut bootbare CD, müsste gehen. Nur habe ich leider keine Idee wie ich das DOS auf eine CD bekomme. Bis jetzt habe ich von bootbaren CDs immer nur eine Kopie gemacht. Wie „installiere“ ich ein Betriebssystem auf eine CD. Mir Format d: /s  wird’s wohl nicht klappen.

Jemand eine Idee ?
Gruß Jens


----------



## seeba (3 April 2007)

Kopier doch einfach die Dateien, welche durch die virtuelle Maschine auf deiner echten Festplatte erzeugt wurden, auf das Notebook. Dort sollte sich die virtuelle Maschine genau so wieder starten lassen.


----------



## riesermauf (4 April 2007)

Guten Morgen

hol dir von dieser Seite ein DOS Image deiner Wahl
http://oldfiles.org.uk/powerload/bootdisk.htm

und stell bei VMWare unter Floppy "Use Floppy Image" ein.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (4 April 2007)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank,

beide Wege führten nach Rom.

frohe Osten
Jens


----------

